# Can I bake a cake in a pyrex bowl?



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

They say they are oven safe....but I gave a gas oven. I want to bake a round top cake and I think my pyrex would work for shape....but I don't want it to explode. Could I safely cook a cake in a pyrex bowl?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't think it would explode since it is oven safe and made of the same glass as Pyrex bakeware. However, I think I recall reading somewhere that you should lower the temp when using glass bakeware..like 25 degrees maybe?

That said, I'm not sure I would use it for a cake. IME, glass doesn't heat as evenly as metal pans.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, I made a ladybug cake for DD's last b-day with a pyrex bowl. Did just fine!


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

we use pyrex bowls to make breast cakes, so you should be fine


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I've done it with no problems. Just make sure to grease it first as they tend to be harder to turn out than my metal tins.

Oh and I did try to mix the cake and then bake it in the same bowl. It was not a great success, to many "dribbles" round the egde which burnt.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal bowls work better but I have baked cakes in pyrex bowls with success. It will take longer to bake(it never occurred to me to lower the temp but that would help!) I place a metal flower nail from a cake decorating set in the center of the bowl before pouring in the batter to help conduct heat to the middle but this isn't necessary.


----------

